# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รับฝากขาย เช่าขายฝาก ที่ดิน ขายตึกแถว ออฟฟิศ อพาร์ทเม้นท์ อสังหาทุกชนิด

## mpreg596

บริษัท ธรี-คิว พร็อพเพอร์ตี้ส์ จำกัด ดำเนินการด้านธุรกิจอสังหาริมทรัพย์มามากกว่า 20 ปี   ซึ่งบริหารโดยเจ้าของคือ คุณ ศิริพรรณ เจนวาณิชย์ (CIPS) โดยบริษัทจะทำหน้าที่เป็นศูนย์กลางการรับฝากขาย-เช่า-ซื้อ และบริหารการขายโครงการทุกประเภท เช่น บ้าน คอนโดมิเนียม ที่ดิน อาคารสำนักงาน และโรงแรม ฯลฯ  ทั้งในปริมณฑลและต่างจังหวัด รวมทั้งให้คำปรึกษาด้านบริการสินเชื่อแก่ ลูกค้า โดยมีเครือข่ายด้านสถาบันการเงินและทีมงานที่ปรึกษาด้านการลงทุนโดยตรงที่มี ประสบการณ์ 
มายาวนาน ทั้งนี้บริษัทยังเป็นที่รู้จักจากคนในวงการจนติดอันดับ 1 ใน 5 ของสมาชิกสมาคมนายหน้าอสังหาริมทรัพย์
 
นอกจากนี้บริษัทได้รับการไว้วางใจจากลูกค้าที่มีชื่อ เสียงในแวดวงสังคม เช่น เจ้าของธุรกิจ นักการลงทุน บุคคลในวงการบันเทิง เช่น ดารา นักร้อง เบื้องหลังการผลิต ลูกค้า
รวมถึงได้รับการยอมรับจาก ชาวต่างประเทศ“สินทรัพย์พร้อมขายที่บริหารการตลาดและการขายโดยบริษัท ถือเป็นสินทรัพย์ที่มีคุณภาพ เนื่องจากทางบริษัทได้คัดเลือกเพื่อลูกค้าเป็นอย่างดี อาทิ บ้านเดี่ยว 2 ชั้นขนาด 3 ห้องนอน 2 ห้องน้ำ ห้องนั่งเล่น ครัว ห้องเมด (ห้องแม่บ้าน+ห้องน้ำ) ตกแต่งหรูหราตามสไตล์ทันสมัย รวมทั้งเฟอร์นิเจอร์ทุกชิ้นได้รับการเลือกสรรเป็นอย่างดี”
ภายในโครงการที่รับบริหารสินทรัพย์จะเน้นความเป็น ระเบียบ มี รปภ.ดูแล 24 ชั่วโมงและราคาเหมาะกับเศรษฐกิจปัจจุบัน ซึ่งบ้านเดียวพร้อมขายส่วนใหญ่จะอยู่ในทำเลที่ดี




รับฝากขายที่ดิน  ฝากขายตึกแถว  ฝากขายอาคารพาณิชย์  ฝากขายออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายโฮมออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายอพาร์ทเม้นท์  ฝากขายโรงแรม  ที่ดินติดทะเล ขายคอนโด ขายบ้านเดี่ยว ขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดินสวย  รับากขายอสังหา  มีบ้านหรูให้เช่า




หากต้องการรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมติดต่อ
ทุกด้าน” คุณศิริพรรณกล่าวWEB:http://3qproperties.com
ออฟฟิศ 02-634-4344 
มือถือ  081-845-8826 
E-mail : info@3qproperties.com 




“เรามุ่งเน้นถึงคุณภาพแก่ลูกค้าเสมอมา และการบริหารหลังการขาย รวมทั้งให้คำปรึกษาแก่ลูกค้า

----------


## mpreg596

รับฝากขายที่ดิน  ฝากขายตึกแถว  ฝากขายอาคารพาณิชย์  ฝากขายออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายโฮมออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายอพาร์ทเม้นท์  ฝากขายโรงแรม  ที่ดินติดทะเล ขายคอนโด ขายบ้านเดี่ยว ขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดินสวย  รับากขายอสังหา  มีบ้านหรูให้เช่า

----------


## mpreg596

รับฝากขายที่ดิน  ฝากขายตึกแถว  ฝากขายอาคารพาณิชย์  ฝากขายออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายโฮมออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายอพาร์ทเม้นท์  ฝากขายโรงแรม  ที่ดินติดทะเล ขายคอนโด ขายบ้านเดี่ยว ขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดินสวย  รับากขายอสังหา  มีบ้านหรูให้เช่า

----------


## mpreg596

รับากขายบ้าน

----------


## mpreg596

รับฝากขายที่ดิน  ฝากขายตึกแถว  ฝากขายอาคารพาณิชย์  ฝากขายออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายโฮมออฟฟิศ  ฝากขายอพาร์ทเม้นท์  ฝากขายโรงแรม  ที่ดินติดทะเล ขายคอนโด ขายบ้านเดี่ยว ขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดินสวย  รับากขายอสังหา  มีบ้านหรูให้เช่า

----------


## mpreg596

รับฝากขาย เช่า จำนอง ขายฝาก ที่ดิน ขายตึกแถว ออฟฟิศ อพาร์ทเม้นท์ โรงแรม รีสอร์ท

----------

